# Lösung für 32 MB Problem bei 1 TB HDD's und Gigabyte Mainboards



## Klafert (6. Juli 2008)

*Lösung für 32 MB Problem bei 1 TB HDD's und Gigabyte Mainboards*

So hier werd ich mal einen Lösungsweg für das Problem mit den Terabyte HDD's im zusammenspiel mit Gigabyte Mainboards posten.

Problem: Schließt man eine Terbyte HDD an ein Gigabyte Mainboard ohne vorher ein BIOS Update durchgeführt zu haben zerstört das Mainboard die Firmware der HDD, sodass nur noch ein Bruchteil der Kapazität (32MB oder 7,87GB) angezeigt und genutzt werden kann.

Man kann meinen die HDD sei schrott, da dieser fehler nun auch auf allen anderen Boards vorkommt.

Im Internet sagen einige dieser Fehler sei Unwiderruflich, dies stimmt nicht.

Nun die Lösung:

Bios updaten: am einfachsten im normalen Windows Betrieb mit Gigabytes @Bios, auf der CD vorhanden oder bei Gigabyte laden.
Gigabyte @Bios

Installieren neue BIOS Version laden und mit dem Programm im Windows Betrieb aufspielen. Ganz einfach.

So jetzt Beschreibe ich mal den Reperaturvorgang einer Samsung 1000GB HDD.

Man benötigt Samsungs ES-Tool.
ES-Tool

Das Image auf eine CD Brennen und dann mit CD-Laufwerk als First Boot Device Neu starten.

dann Startet das ES-Tool und will erstmal gucken was ihr an Laufwerken habt. Dann könnt ihr das Laufwerk auswählen und kommt auf einen Screen wo Links ausgewählt werden kann was man machen möchte.

Ich glaube im Driten Punkt kann man den Unterpunkt "Recover Native Size" auswählen. Dies Ausführen und man hat Sein Terabyte wieder!

ich hoffe einigen geholfen zu haben


----------



## CentaX (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Lösung für 32 MB Problem bei 1 TB HDD's und Gigabyte Mainboards*

Das wird sicher vielen Helfen, respekt 
Ich hab mir zum glück nur die Spinpoint F1 HD753LJ gekauft...


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Lösung für 32 MB Problem bei 1 TB HDD's und Gigabyte Mainboards*

Betrifft dieses Problem nur Samsung 1TB HDDs oder betrifft es auch die Seagates und IBMs??


----------



## riedochs (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Lösung für 32 MB Problem bei 1 TB HDD's und Gigabyte Mainboards*

Du meinst wohl Hitatchi WD wäre auch wissenswert


----------



## Klafert (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Lösung für 32 MB Problem bei 1 TB HDD's und Gigabyte Mainboards*

es scheint sich um ein generell herstellerübergreifendes problem zu handeln, zumindest laut alternate produktbewertungen bei seagate wd etc

allerdings hab ich damit keine erfahrungen und kann deswegen auch keine lösung dafür anbieten, evtl gibt es ja ähnliche programme zum resetten der festplattengröße bei den herstellern

der marathon hat 5 stunden und eine graue haare gedauert und das mit 19 jahren^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Lösung für 32 MB Problem bei 1 TB HDD's und Gigabyte Mainboards*

Aber es betrifft nur Gigabyte Boards, oder??


----------



## Klafert (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Lösung für 32 MB Problem bei 1 TB HDD's und Gigabyte Mainboards*

soweit mir bekannt ja

aber halt nur die mit alten bios versionen


----------



## Lockdown (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Lösung für 32 MB Problem bei 1 TB HDD's und Gigabyte Mainboards*

DANKE DANKE DANKE  !!!!
Deine Anleitung hat mir sehr geholfen und einiges an Ärger erspart... typisch, dass ich die Lösung auf PCGH finde ^^

Wenns jemanden Interessiert : Hatte das 965P-DS3 Rev 2.2 mit F12 Bios --> Zerschossen (31 MB bzw 8GB unter Windoof) und nach einem Update auf F13 nach obiger Anleitung funkts 1A.

Weiss jemand ob man dabei seine Daten verliert ? Meine Platte war (zum Glück) leer.


----------



## CentaX (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Lösung für 32 MB Problem bei 1 TB HDD's und Gigabyte Mainboards*

Gut, dass du den Thread wieder ausgegraben hast... xD
KÖNNTE das Prob auch mit dem GA-P35-DS3P und ner Seagate 7200.11 1500gb auftreten?


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lösung für 32 MB Problem bei 1 TB HDD's und Gigabyte Mainboards*

Ähm ich hab genau das beschriebene Problem... meine Frage:

Ist für ein X38-DS5 Board das F6 Bios ausreichend? ich will mir keine F7beta draufziehen^^


----------



## Philster91 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Lösung für 32 MB Problem bei 1 TB HDD's und Gigabyte Mainboards*



Lockdown schrieb:


> Wenns jemanden Interessiert : Hatte das 965P-DS3 Rev 2.2 mit F12 Bios --> Zerschossen (31 MB bzw 8GB unter Windoof) und nach einem Update auf F13 nach obiger Anleitung funkts 1A.


Hab das F13-BIOS zwar schon lange drauf, aber gut zu wissen. Gerade erst am Freitag ne Samsung F1 1TB und noch ne kleinere bestellt.


----------



## scooby (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lösung für 32 MB Problem bei 1 TB HDD's und Gigabyte Mainboards*

hmm langsam ergrauen auch meine haare. hab eine samsung hd103uj(1tb) erhalten, dazu einige teile und am ende wars ein neuer pc.

also erstmal wars ein gigabyte gap35ds3 dazu ein quad-core-prozi.

naja alles verbaut und da trat dies mit den 32mb auf, klar bios geupppt und ups bord sagte nichts mehr( ach das war die letzte version sprich die beta) 

ja ich hatte die richtige versionsnummer des mainbordes erwischt version 1.0

naja nun das bord haben wir getestet , es ließ sich nicht resten. nach 2stunden vergebliches versuchen , haben wir jetzt das ep35-ds3 verbaut(version 2.1)

hmm bios geuppt( bord lüppt) fp wird wieder nicht erkannt. ich nun verzweifelt im web gesucht und gelesen...gelesen... hier auf euch gestoßen.

hab nun nochmals laut euren anweisungen das bios geuppt, es-tool auf cd gebrannt und werde es morgenmittag damit probieren.

hmmm ich habe heut schon den ganzen tag versucht es per Hitachi Tool hinzubiegen, aber ohne erfolg. wobei es eigentlich damit auch gehen sollte. dann per hutil versucht aber nichts half.

naja werden wirs mal mit euer anleitung probieren.


----------



## Snake7 (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lösung für 32 MB Problem bei 1 TB HDD's und Gigabyte Mainboards*

Ehm lol!?
Wenn der "Bug" da ist, ist es zu spät


----------



## scooby (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lösung für 32 MB Problem bei 1 TB HDD's und Gigabyte Mainboards*



Snake7 schrieb:


> Ehm lol!?
> Wenn der "Bug" da ist, ist es zu spät




hmmm ja dies ist mir durchaus klar, nur sollte man es doch anhand des es-tools beheben können oder?

naja ich hatte die platte schon einmal getauscht und dort sagte man mir, dass man die platte durchaus "zurücksetzen" könnte!!

na da wird man doch nicht etwa beschummeln wollen?


----------



## The_Dark_Lord (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lösung für 32 MB Problem bei 1 TB HDD's und Gigabyte Mainboards*

Ich war grade im Begriff, zwei 1TB-HDDs von WD zu installieren, als ich diesen Artikel las, nun bin ich erstmal vorsichtig:

Bin ich mit einem EP45-DS3R-Board auch gefährdet?


----------



## Snake7 (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lösung für 32 MB Problem bei 1 TB HDD's und Gigabyte Mainboards*



The_Dark_Lord schrieb:


> Ich war grade im Begriff, zwei 1TB-HDDs von WD zu installieren, als ich diesen Artikel las, nun bin ich erstmal vorsichtig:
> 
> Bin ich mit einem EP45-DS3R-Board auch gefährdet?


JEDES Gigabyte Board ist gefährlich..... .
Das neuste Bios rauf und gut ist.


----------



## scooby (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Lösung für 32 MB Problem bei 1 TB HDD's und Gigabyte Mainboards*



The_Dark_Lord schrieb:


> Ich war grade im Begriff, zwei 1TB-HDDs von WD zu installieren, als ich diesen Artikel las, nun bin ich erstmal vorsichtig:
> 
> Bin ich mit einem EP45-DS3R-Board auch gefährdet?



also keine angst, ich hab es fast geschafft. das update hab ich mit dem tool gemacht und die fp hab ich auch wieder auf die richtige größe gebracht. nun kopiere ich erstmal meine alte sata-platte auf eine 500gig-platte und dann fliegt die alte raus und die tb-platte rein. vorhin wurde sie im bios , sowie unter xp ordentlich angezeigt. naja ich verfolge dieses thema weiter und wenn ich einen rat geben kann, werde ich dies sicherlich machen.

achja warum es gerad gigabyte-bords betrifft, da bin ich am grübeln.


----------

